

[On writing] John Gruber, Paul Graham, Joel Spolsky, and Judge Judy - jmorin007
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/865-on-writing-john-gruber-paul-graham-joel-spolsky-and-judge-judy

======
thehigherlife
I read DF and i have found that i have to agree with Gruber as well. He
doesn't write nearly as much as he used to and when he does they aren't nearly
as philosophical as the used to be. I do enjoy the content still, however, i
don't find myself going through the archive re-reading things like i used to.

------
ivankirigin
"Don’t piss on my leg and tell me it’s raining.”

